# What's wrong with the construction industry today?



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> I'm impressed? Not every great prayer comes from the bible.


 ??? Didn't post to impress 



> Are you Potowatomi?


 No Irish German, Polish and Catholic. I really love to drink, not smart enough to stop and Really Really Like Beer with the Friday Fish Fry



> I know it as the Great Spirit Prayer. I've never come across or been told the version you presented but I'm not Potowatomi and neither are any of my friends or family.


I learned many Potowatomi traditions and particularly the prayer through a century old institution. That held the Indian traditions with great respect and high regard. Emulating them within a 'Service Organization' that existing within it. Those who know of it, know what it is. Have no desire to even further side track on that subject.

Yes I believe that is the universal Great White Spirit Prayer, that the statement is taken from. As part of being inducted into the service organanzation the excerpt is used and a statement to start the process. The process (ordeal) is really about silent reflection focused on, myself.


> This is the version I know...
> 
> GREAT SPIRIT PRAYER
> 
> ...


 You didn't have the context of which it was used. However that sinplified version implies/infers the full prayer to those who choose to ponder on it.




> Lack of educational and employment opportunities and limited access to proper medical and dental treatment of close 25,000,0000 million people, isn't a personal issue. These are issues of structure not agency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... don't have enough time to have a real strucutred discussion/debate about that statement. Not interested either. Too much of this thinking pivots on emotional pulls and tugs. Rather than true philosphical debate and discussion. I don't care how passionate people are. I want a logical discussion where the truths, values, can be properly discerned and agree to. Passionate, emotional based thinking, always turns it into an argument of who is right and wrong. In Place of seeking consensus to build solutions from. Do have a great respect for passionate people with good kind hearts and views, as You certainly do. There is not going to be a productive discussion with me, in this frame work.

I will say before skipping out ... The expert/statement defines the real problems within society and solution in one very concise statement. The only blame is ultimately on my (our as individuals) "Individual" Self and is the responsibility for changing poor circumstances. Life sucks, sucks more for many others. I choose to help people anyway I can. 90% of the time those I have helped never take it upon themselves to change, take what they have been given and do better.... ?????

The industry.....
Yes lower pricing moving into a market decreases the prices. Been dealing with it for 3 decades. Typically it's people who are hungry for work, don't realize what they could charge based on thier prior experience and pricing prioties. Be it boys from the north woods heading south to frame houses or Mexicans moving north to frame houses. The forces are the same and nothing new, just new people to blame for it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

where is this side bar i heard about?:drink:


----------



## Custom Builder (Feb 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Jeremiah2911
> Fun fact: A girl I went to college with, was supposed to go back to Estonia after graduation; she didn't graduate. She fell in love with a hipster from Brooklyn, had a kid, and they don't believe in the institution of marriage. She is absolutely gorgeous from anyone's perspective. If you are familiar with Estonia, she has the blondest of hair and bluest eyes, I have ever seen. She's an ILLEGAL, AN ALIEN, and not paying taxes. She "doesn't look like" an immigrant and she has done nothing (besides have an anchor baby) to contribute to this country. Her first name isn't Jose, Her last name isn't Ramos and she isn't on anyone's radar. Just being honest.


Progressive liberals like yourself are a far greater danger to the U.S. than any flood of immigrants will ever be. You quote an anomalous example like this as if it should be deemed the norm when discussing illegal immigration. When in fact you and I both know who represents 95% of illegal immigrants. Anyone with half a brain or high school education can spot your seething hatred for all things white. You look for racism in every post and try to read between the lines for things that just aren't there so you can point your craggy finger at the evil white men. Do they not get some credit for building this country?

Due to your misdirected animosity, you cannot see the true gripe of those that are against illegal immigration, all you see is RACISTS. Oh, you subtly veil your angst, but I'm sure most can see it. 

You would blow a gasket living in Europe with no white people to blame for the immigration firestorm. I am a Romanian immigrant and now that the EU has opened the borders with Romania and Bulgaria the vitriol has boiled over. These are white Europeans, and many of Middle Eastern descent, clamoring of their demise due to the EU allowing Romanians (other white Europeans) to work within their borders. "They live 10 to a house, they work for pennies on the dollar, they send all of their money back to Romania, the suck our social services dry, etc., etc."

Crazy thing is, they are all legal immigrants, yet the indigenous populous would just like to see some controls put on the mass of immigrants in order to stem the tide of wage regression, etc. I feel their angst and point of view not racism.

_Oamenii ca tine sunt năpasta pe adevăratul multiculturalismului ._


----------

